# Suche jemanden den ich werben kann !



## Hades1995 (31. August 2017)

Hallo,

 

ich hab vor paar tagen wieder mit wow angefangen und möchte auf einem neuen server von 0 starten als Alli. Bin auf der suche nach jmd der zeit mitbringt um dungeons zu grinden für schnelles hoch spielen.

Server ist relativ egal.

Ts steht zu verfügung fals es gewünscht ist.

 

MfG

 

Hades1995

 

add Had3s#2816


----------

